# Different circuits sharing a neutral



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, the proper terminology is leg, not phase.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to my original concern. Should I call the builder back and have this fixed or is it to code or at least not a danger? Thank you all for taking the time to help me understand what is going on. 

Jim


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

paintr56 said:


> We have 3 circuits coming off of two legs in a single phase system. The three breakers are locate one above the other.


What size wires....what size breakers?


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Celtic said:


> What size wires....what size breakers?


14 ga wire 15 amp breakers

Jim


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

paintr56 said:


> 14 ga wire 15 amp breakers
> 
> Jim


IMHO, that's potentially a problem.
What **may** occur....the insulation on the wires [the neutrals in this discussion] at the panel will begin to deteriorate, ultimately fail, leaving you with "parallel paths".

If you have a buddy who is an EC, he _should_ be able to remedy the situation w/o much fanfare....you may "owe" him a few hours of painting.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

paintr56 said:


> 14 ga wire 15 amp breakers
> 
> Jim


That wouldn't be allowed in Hillsborough County.

Are you sure it is 14 and not 12 ?


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 21, 2008)

mrmike said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> What are you guys talking about????? Seperate phases???? A 3 phase house? Do you Know???? Hire a real electrician instead of trying to figure it out yourself or by such an errant answer here.................


First of all when I posted there was no info that it applied to a residential application. Second the wording was misleading and hence my response. I am a California state-certified electrician and don't think your remark aimed toward me is cool or professional.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

"First of all when I posted there was no info that it applied to a residential application. Second the wording was misleading and hence my response." This i would agree with, the question was misleading. But i dont believe his reply was towards you rather it was aimed at paintr56 since it was his request for advice. 
?????????????? is as you asked, how many phases?
Just my opinion from my point of veiw.


----------

